# Doctor Barred From Entering Her Gated Community By White Man Who Didn't Even Live There



## UniquelyDivine (Jun 23, 2018)

After living in a gated community for eight years, Doctor Nnenna Aguocha a white man who parked his car in the community’s entrance stopped her from entering.

On June 18, Aguocha was returning home after a late shift and was startled when a man she had never seen before barred the entrance to her community with his car. Fifteen minutes into the incident Aguocha pulled out her phone and recorded the exchange. 

“Are you serious?” Aguocha asked the man as she walked up to his car. “Do you know what you are doing? You are racially profiling.”

The man, whose name is unknown, called the police on her, and so Aguocha did the same. When officers arrived, the man explained there had been recent robberies in the area with someone stealing air conditioning units. The community’s homeowners association, however, had not heard of any such incident.

“I absolutely think it was racially motivated,” Aguocha told 11Alive News. “When this altercation was going on, what went through my mind was this guy could do absolutely anything to me. He could shoot me dead on the spot because he was trying to protect the neighborhood, and the property and people would make up stories later.”

Aguocha used her gate entry code to prove to officers, and the man, she lived in the community. 

The man told officers he owned property in the community, but his actual home was in Roswell.

When considering the current climate around false accusations against black people, Aguocha feels many are often ‘emboldened to act upon their biases.’

“[They] do whatever they want to do because there are no repercussions,” Aguocha said. “I know that things like this happen all the time, and I am not exempt like that, so I’m not surprised.”

Aguocha is now seeking legal action against the man.


----------



## beebstt (Jun 23, 2018)

Why didn’t she just call police in the first minute of this all and save herself the stress? Also, she needs to show his face!


----------



## LBoogie85 (Jun 23, 2018)

beebstt said:


> Why didn’t she just call police in the first minute of this all and save herself the stress? Also, she needs to show his face!


Agreed. I wouldn’t argue or try to reason with him at all. Just call the police. The nerve of this clown...


----------



## ArrrBeee (Jun 23, 2018)

Finish him.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jun 23, 2018)

This isn’t directed to anyone in particular but it’s interesting how regardless of the situation we always find a way to blame the woman. She called the police but she didn’t do it soon enough so instead of focusing on his racist actions the focus is on what she did wrong. The reality is that most people don’t call the police when they encounter crazy. You don’t expect to be mistreated so you think it’s a misunderstanding. You think they’ll listen to reason. It’s only after things escalate that you realize you don’t have any other options. Also, her video will likely support the legal action against this guy and she probably wouldn’t have it if she called immediately.


----------



## Kanky (Jun 23, 2018)

The nerve, the audacity and the unmitigated gall! I’m not sure what kind of crime he could be charged with, but there should be something.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Jun 23, 2018)

He just wanted to give her a hard time because he was jealous.  How are you protecting a neighborhood you don’t live in?


----------



## Charmingchick1 (Jun 23, 2018)

Black Ambrosia said:


> This isn’t directed to anyone in particular but it’s interesting how regardless of the situation we always find a way to blame the woman. She called the police but she didn’t do it soon enough so instead of focusing on his racist actions the focus is on what she did wrong. The reality is that most people don’t call the police when they encounter crazy. You don’t expect to be mistreated so you think it’s a misunderstanding. You think they’ll listen to reason. It’s only after things escalate that you realize you don’t have any other options. Also, her video will likely support the legal action against this guy and she probably wouldn’t have it if she called immediately.



I agree.  My first thought isn’t to immediately dial 911 either.  Especially since the police aren’t exactly known for being on our side.  

I am appalled, but not surprised.  No words.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jun 23, 2018)

Charmingchick1 said:


> I agree.  My first thought isn’t to immediately dial 911 either.  *Especially since the police aren’t exactly known for being on our side.*
> 
> I am appalled, but not surprised.  No words.


Ditto. I think this every time I see a thread where people talk about turning the tables and calling the police in response to their fraudulent calls to the police when they encounter a black person existing. We know what they're going to think when they see black vs white. Its like that last scene in Get Out where the police car pulls up and the white woman gets cocky and the black guy looks desolate before they realize its the TSA guy. I'll call the police if I have to but I'm not going to assume from jump that its the best outcome.


----------



## nyeredzi (Jun 23, 2018)

How is this not a crime? He prevented entry into her own home? Press charges!


----------



## Lady-RuffDiamond (Jun 23, 2018)

Kanky said:


> The nerve, the audacity and the unmitigated gall! I’m not sure what kind of crime he could be charged with, but there should be something.


Well, I'd be suing him in civil court for defamation of character and I would own his house.


----------



## ilong (Jun 23, 2018)

These open acts of hate and racism are occurring too frequently and emanating from any and everywhere. Netflix  being the latest company in the news due to a racial incident.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 23, 2018)

ilong said:


> These open acts of hate and racism are occurring too frequently and emanating from any and everywhere. Netflix  being the latest company in the news due to a racial incident.



Netflix? What happened now?


----------



## Shula (Jun 23, 2018)

Just wanted to say I appreciate this post and viewpoint. Point taken.



Black Ambrosia said:


> This isn’t directed to anyone in particular but it’s interesting how regardless of the situation we always find a way to blame the woman. She called the police but she didn’t do it soon enough so instead of focusing on his racist actions the focus is on what she did wrong. The reality is that most people don’t call the police when they encounter crazy. You don’t expect to be mistreated so you think it’s a misunderstanding. You think they’ll listen to reason. It’s only after things escalate that you realize you don’t have any other options. Also, her video will likely support the legal action against this guy and she probably wouldn’t have it if she called immediately.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jun 23, 2018)

@Black Ambrosia   Great points! Thank you 

 I have to admit my first reaction was to wonder why she did not call the police right away? But my mindset wasn't to blame her, but rather for two reasons: 1) I get sick of peop!e feeling they have to over explain/justify themselves to the "almighty white" and 2) I feared for her safety in the presence of this arrogant lunatic.  

I am sooo glad tbings worked out for her the way she thought to handle this situation and I hope he has to pay for his neonazi ignorant despicable actions.


----------



## ilong (Jun 23, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Netflix? What happened now?


Exec fired for using N --- word.


----------



## LBoogie85 (Jun 23, 2018)

Black Ambrosia said:


> This isn’t directed to anyone in particular but it’s interesting how regardless of the situation we always find a way to blame the woman. She called the police but she didn’t do it soon enough so instead of focusing on his racist actions the focus is on what she did wrong. The reality is that most people don’t call the police when they encounter crazy. You don’t expect to be mistreated so you think it’s a misunderstanding. You think they’ll listen to reason. It’s only after things escalate that you realize you don’t have any other options. Also, her video will likely support the legal action against this guy and she probably wouldn’t have it if she called immediately.


I get the point you're making and I agree, but I certainly was not blaming her. I just think it can be more dangerous to engage these emboldened fools than it would be to call the police. Also, I find it ridiculous for yt ppl to threaten to call the cops when they are in the wrong so I personally would beat them to the punch. I just get so annoyed by us trying to reason with and prove our humanity to trash. I can't imagine explaining myself to a stranger in my community, like who the :bleep: do you think you are?!!!

Also, she's in Atlanta, where a large portion of the cops are black, so I wouldn't particularly fear having the cops come out to handle this situation.


----------



## LBoogie85 (Jun 23, 2018)

double post


----------



## RossBoss (Jun 23, 2018)

Keep in mind she was just getting off an overnight shift so she was probably tired and just wanted to see her bed and get him out of her face. How could someone look at this woman and see a person who is stealing a/c units? Like really? It would most likely be men doing stuff like that. He does need to be charged with something...she should definitely sue his behind.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jun 23, 2018)

I would have called the police. I’m not standing around explaining myself to that man. I would have been in my car on the phone with dispatch tearfully describing how I was being threatened.


----------



## FelaShrine (Jun 23, 2018)

beebstt said:


> Why didn’t she just call police in the first minute of this all and save herself the stress? Also, she needs to show his face!



She's moronic for getting out of the car, anything could have happened. He could have shot her and claim he was "afraid" etc

All these women feeling the need to "explain ish". why? Ugh. Call the damn cops and let them do the jobs we pay them for. Tis all.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jun 23, 2018)

LivingInPeace said:


> I would have called the police. I’m not standing around explaining myself to that man.* I would have been in my car on the phone with dispatch tearfully describing how I was being threatened.*


Exactly.  All while the exchange was being recorded by the 911 operator and info was being communicated to the officers en route of a possible escalation.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jun 23, 2018)

ilong said:


> Exec fired for using N --- word.



Maybe that explains why they were offering a free month in my e-mail today...they are trying to mitigate a fall out.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 23, 2018)

I would be calling the cops. It would never occur to me to get out and explain myself to some idiot.


----------



## nysister (Jun 23, 2018)

All of this. I don't explain boo to white people that's not my job. And yes I will and have called the cops on them.

In no way is this blaming her. I hope that she has not a forgiving bone in her body and she makes his life miserable. I'm happy to help her in this endeavor.





LBoogie85 said:


> I get the point you're making and I agree, but I certainly was not blaming her. I just think it can be more dangerous to engage these emboldened fools than it would be to call the police. Also, I find it ridiculous for yt ppl to threaten to call the cops when they are in the wrong so I personally would beat them to the punch. I just get so annoyed by us trying to reason with and prove our humanity to trash. I can't imagine explaining myself to a stranger in my community, like who the :bleep: do you think you are?!!!
> 
> Also, she's in Atlanta, where a large portion of the cops are black, so I wouldn't particularly fear having the cops come out to handle this situation.


----------



## Petal26 (Jun 23, 2018)

LivingInPeace said:


> I would have called the police. I’m not standing around explaining myself to that man. *I would have been in my car on the phone with dispatch tearfully describing how I was being threatened.*





nysister said:


> All of this.* I don't explain boo to white people that's not my job*. And yes I will and have called the cops on them.
> 
> In no way is this blaming her. I hope that she has not a forgiving bone in her body and she makes his life musermise. I'm happy to help her in this endeavor.



+1  
I'm happy she's ok, but this could've ended badly.

I hope she sues this animal.  She also needs to show his face.  The world needs to see who he is and what he stands for.


----------



## nysister (Jun 23, 2018)

Petal26 said:


> +1
> I'm happy she's ok, but this could've ended badly.
> 
> I hope she sues this animal.  She also needs to show his face.  The world needs to see who he is and what he stands for.



I wonder if any of her neighbors bothered to help her. (Didn't watch the video... trying to keep my pressure down.)


----------



## ilong (Jun 23, 2018)

I agree with the posts that she shouldn't have gotten out of her car , called the cops immediately and videotaped ALL of it.   With any luck this joker is employed and is terminated when his employers become aware of his antics.

*Black attacks are getting REAL.*

Yet another incident:
This white cop illegally detains daughter's black boyfriend ,abused his authority and threatened everyone in this video, including his own daughter and has the gall to contest his firing.   His daughter should file charges against him for kidnapping or illegal detainment and the city should file charges against him for misuse of city property for personal benefit, failing to perform his  duties by not  responding to a dispatchers call to a road rage incident and tending to personal business while on duty.

Some police officers are abusing the leeway they are allowed in dealing with the public, to exhibit their dark sides,  act on  personal vendettas and cover up their wrongdoing.   I don't believe this type of behavior just started.  It's always existed, but had been a "his word against mine".  However, bodycams, camera phones, traffic cams, commercial and residential cameras are shining the light on the wrong doing which has been perpetrated for centuries.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jun 23, 2018)

I would have called him every name in the book


----------



## Atthatday (Jun 23, 2018)

I think someone has posted his license plate number on social
media. I’d like to know his name.

#Nametheracistman


----------



## God_Favor (Jun 23, 2018)

These disgusting animals are getting bolder by the day. Dump has really given igronant, simpletons a platform. This is beyond sad. I know the victim was really scared for her life. Especially with cops being involved.


----------



## Petal26 (Jun 23, 2018)

nysister said:


> I wonder if any of her neighbors bothered to help her. (Didn't watch the video... trying to keep my oressupr down.)


I didn't watch either.  I'm trying to stay away from videos showing women being mistreated.  It hurts my soul too much.

I would hope that they'd at least confirm she lives there after being a part of the community for 8 years, but these days you can't be sure


----------



## DeepBluSea (Jun 23, 2018)

George Zimmerman set it off. He got away with it. Now they know they literally hold our life in their hands. 

Bad enough being harassed by authority figures such as police. Now we got random white folks asking for freedom papers.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 24, 2018)

Lady-RuffDiamond said:


> Well, I'd be suing him in civil court for defamation of character *and I would own his house*.



Own his house AND his car, and pension benefits.   Then sweep him off the street when he becomes homeless.   The nerve of this fool.   Really dude?  Really?       He was actually holding her 'hostage' in a very dangerous time of night, placing her in danger, duress and depriving her of entering her home to rest after a long night at work.   

He's an Idiot!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 24, 2018)

kinchen said:


> I would have called him every name in the book


Those may be his 'real' names.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jun 24, 2018)

Drive him over. I’m feeling so heated





ArrrBeee said:


> Finish him.



what a piece of excrement


----------



## FlowerHair (Jun 24, 2018)

He must have burned inside so bad when she finally rolled in towards her luxurious house. So jealous! I bet he couldn’t believe that a Black woman had something he’ll never have.


----------



## ilong (Jun 24, 2018)

FlowerHair said:


> He must have burned inside so bad when she finally rolled in towards her luxurious house. So jealous! I bet he couldn’t believe that a Black woman had something he’ll never have.


I may be mistaken but I thought one news report mentioned, albeit he didn't live in the community he owned and was renting out a townhouse there.   I hope once his identity becomes known, he falls into the same pit and is snared by the same net he tried to entrap her in.


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 24, 2018)

I saw her live on facebook when this was happening. We have some mutual friends.

He looked Asian.


----------



## Laela (Jun 24, 2018)

I'm  glad she's  alive... beautiful woman. That type of jealousy from folks is dangerous. I hate that she got out the car...she lives there and had nothing to prove to a stranger. IMHO, it seems that those who pointed out her actions were more concerned for her safety than about the actions of a racist nutcase. She wasn't  on her private property to confront him, thus his boldness. I'd  have just called the cops, give them his license plate and waited so a report could be written to get his identity. Afterall, this man knows where she lives... There is a time to speak up and a time to be silent and I pray God  gives us the wisdom  to know when... because  Jesus was a prime example of how to deal with hatred.

Once I went to an ATM at a bank and an Asian  guy was just parked in front of it for like  15 mins (took me a minute  to realize  he's not using the machine. I almost honked at him in annoyance  but something wasn't right about him. He kept counting his money and looking in the mirrors of his car and playing with his hair. The car was PARKED.. no running engine. Another car had pulled up behind me and a few minutes later that driver BACKED UP and swung around and left. It was odd, because they could've  just used one of the 3 empty lanes next to the bank's  ATM to pass to exit. After seeing that I drove off... weird. I told hubby and he was mad I even sat in my car that long. Be careful out there ladies..


----------



## God_Favor (Jun 24, 2018)

beebstt said:


> Why didn’t she just call police in the first minute of this all and save herself the stress? Also, she needs to show his face!



Cops tend to not protect black women and she was scared. It seems like a simple souloution , but we don’t have the privilege of being treated fairly by the cops. Especially if the guy holding her hostage was white...


----------



## frida1980 (Jun 24, 2018)

She’s a doctor. It’s time for her to develop her doctor’s ego. She should’ve put on her white coat, slipped the stethoscope around her neck, had the ID badge on her coat in full display, and tied up her hair for full effect and THEN called the cops. I assure you when they pulled up, the “Yes, Ma’ams” would’ve been coming.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 24, 2018)

in Atlanta specifically Buckhead of all places. he got some nerve.



God_Favor said:


> Cops tend to not protect black women and she was scared. It seems like a simple souloution , but we don’t have the privilege of being treated fairly by the cops. Especially is the guy was white...


girl even the black cops. i get treated better by white cops than black ones and believe me i have had more encounters with police more than the average person...*all traffic related though im not a criminal. *


----------



## Atthatday (Jun 24, 2018)

Laela said:


> I'm  glad she's  alive... beautiful woman. That type of jealousy from folks is dangerous. I hate that she got out the car...she lives there and had nothing to prove to a stranger. IMHO, it seems that those who pointed out her actions were more concerned for her safety than about the actions of a racist nutcase. She wasn't  on her private property to confront him, thus his boldness. I'd  have just called the cops, give them his license plate and waited so a report could be written to get his identity. Afterall, this man knows where she lives... There is a time to speak up and a time to be silent and I pray God  gives us the wisdom  to know when... because  Jesus was a prime example of how to deal with hatred.
> 
> Once I went to an ATM at a bank and an Asian  guy was just parked in front of it for like  15 mins (took me a minute  to realize  he's not using the machine. I almost honked at him in annoyance  but something wasn't right about him. He kept counting his money and looking in the mirrors of his car and playing with his hair. The car was PARKED.. no running engine. Another car had pulled up behind me and a few minutes later that driver BACKED UP and swung around and left. It was odd, because they could've  just used one of the 3 empty lanes next to the bank's  ATM to pass to exit. After seeing that I drove off... weird. I told hubby and he was mad I even sat in my car that long. Be careful out there ladies..



I’m glad you are safe!

We have to be on guard at All times. Unfortunately, from the scenario that you described, I had a thought:

you’re behind the first car, another car gets behind you, you’re blocked in, one of the occupants of either car gets out and proceeds to do something criminal, or whatever. 

I could see an ATM as a prime opportunity. This type of scenario could happen anywhere, especially where it would be hard to escape.

Not trying to hijack the thread, or your post. I do want us to be fully aware of the potential caudacity of some very hateful people. Stay safe!


----------



## God_Favor (Jun 24, 2018)

GeorginaSparks said:


> in Atlanta specifically Buckhead of all places. he got some nerve.
> 
> 
> girl even the black cops. i get treated better by white cops than black ones and believe me i have had more encounters with police more than the average person...*all traffic related though im not a criminal. *


I reworded it to make it clearer i was speaking on if the animal holding her hostage was white, uptheard it was said he was Asian .. I agree about black cops smh


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 24, 2018)

God_Favor said:


> I reworded it to make it clearer i was speaking on if the animal holding her hostage was white, uptheard it was said he was Asian .. I agree about black cops smh


I knew what you meant sis


----------



## Kindheart (Jun 24, 2018)

I just can’t believe this type of bs is still happening in 2018 . There are sooo many successful black people I just don’t understand how   idiotic and ignorant he has to be to do that .


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jun 24, 2018)

Kindheart said:


> I just can’t believe this type of bs is still happening in 2018 . There are sooo many successful black people I just don’t understand how   idiotic and ignorant he has to be to do that .



It is intentional, willful, deliberate ignorance. These types cannot allow anything to ruin their tenuous concept of imaginary superiority.


----------



## Laela (Jun 25, 2018)

Thank you, @Atthatday ... that's why hubby was mad..I was blocked in for a minute; God is good is all I can say ... lol.. I'm more mindful of ATMs, esp in Atlanta area... people are getting bolder and bolder... 




Atthatday said:


> I’m glad you are safe!
> 
> We have to be on guard at All times. Unfortunately, from the scenario that you described, I had a thought:
> 
> ...


----------

